# Second surgery yesterday!



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

So I had my completion TT at around 3pm yesterday afternoon. I was out of recovery by 6, and I have to say, the second time around has been SO much easier. Some of you had shared that this had been the case for you too, and I was hoping like mad this would be my experience.

After my PT I had chest pains, breathing problems and lots of pain and mechanical issues when I swallowed. I'm not sure how its possible, but today it feels EASIER to swallow than yesterday. The weird 'ledge' I felt like I was swallowing past last week seems to have gone. I do have some pain in my incision, and some swelling, but otherwise I feel remarkably well.

The only thing I'm worried about is they have started me on 100mg of Thyroxin. I thought (and was hoping) they might start me a little higher. I'm generally very active (gym 5 to 6 days per week, I lift weights, and I was training for a half marathon). I have an appointment with an endochronolgist on 7 August, so I guess I will speak with her about this then.

Thanks again everyone for your advice and support - it certainly helped!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

So glad to hear you're doing so well! That is great news. I hope all goes well with the meds and that you find the correct dose soon. Have they told you how soon you can start running again?


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you Melissa!

The surgeon has said to listen to my body and provided I feel okay, light jogging is fine after a week. He said no proper running and longer distances for 2 weeks, and only if I feel good.

The weight training thing is a tough one - he didn't seem keen for me to do anything like that until I've seen him again in 3 weeks. I so miss going to the gym!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! So glad you are doing well.

I actually think that's an OK starting dose. It Very well maybe a bit low, but it is SO much better to "undershoot" than it is to "overshoot."

Take care.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Karen,



> they have started me on 100mg of Thyroxin


Manufacturer recommended dosing is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight.

If you have not done so - figure what the optimal recommended dose would be.

Three weeks is not that long and your body will need time to recover from your surgery. If you are feeling poorly at your 3 week check up ask for more med's.

I began at slightly higher than the recommended dose for my weight and eventually added 12.5mcg of Cytomel to that mix.

It is very important to dose on how you feel in addition to your labs and be sure they run BOTH FT-4 and FT-3 before switching your dosage.

You may also want to ask for Ferritin , D and B-12 labs if you experience any fatigue as most of us are deficient in all of those.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi karen,

I am very glad your 2nd surgery went well and that the recovery is better than the 1st surgery. So sorry you had to go through the uncertainty of a "follicular" diagnosis and not knowing if a PT would be enough or not. (I feel your pain!)

I'm an avid exerciser too and think keeping up a light cardio routine is a good idea for the first 2 weeks and then adding weights after the post-op appointment once you receive the green light is smart. The main thing to keep in mind is that you are DONE with the surgeries--hooray!!--and are now on the road to a full recovery. A few weeks without weights is no big deal in the long run and the last thing you want to do is have an injury that sets you back.

Hope you feel better soon and that the meds work their magic asap...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarenB said:


> So I had my completion TT at around 3pm yesterday afternoon. I was out of recovery by 6, and I have to say, the second time around has been SO much easier. Some of you had shared that this had been the case for you too, and I was hoping like mad this would be my experience.
> 
> After my PT I had chest pains, breathing problems and lots of pain and mechanical issues when I swallowed. I'm not sure how its possible, but today it feels EASIER to swallow than yesterday. The weird 'ledge' I felt like I was swallowing past last week seems to have gone. I do have some pain in my incision, and some swelling, but otherwise I feel remarkably well.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear from you! In August, you should have labs to determine your need for thyroxine. Right now, this will more than see you through and I do hope you mean mcg. not mg.?


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

Andros said:


> So glad to hear from you! In August, you should have labs to determine your need for thyroxine. Right now, this will more than see you through and I do hope you mean mcg. not mg.?


Whoops, absolutely meant mcg! I'm new to all this and still working it out


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

Lovlkn, thank you so much for that information! At the rate you've mentioned, I think I should be on around 120mcgs, so perhaps 100mcgs is a good starting point as you say! I have a fair bit of muscle mass for a girl, so it will be interesting to see what my blood results say, and what the endo says. I will absolutely make sure they run all those labs. I was vitamin D deficient prior to surgery so it will be interesting to see what comes up.

The thing I am getting more than anything else from these forums, and what I'm so thankful for, is that while I need to work with my doctors, I need to be proactive in my own health care, do my own reading, and be vocal until I feel right.

Eliza, I felt so good today and I wanted to run so badly, but I didn't and I'm trying to be kind to my body, who is being such a trooper. I can't wait to get out there! And you're right - the surgeries are over and that in itself is such a relief.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarenB said:


> Whoops, absolutely meant mcg! I'm new to all this and still working it out


So am I!!! ROLF!!!!

Hey; you sound great!


----------

